# Which Verses can Masaru Daimon not defeat.



## Gomu (Oct 13, 2011)

Continued from here...

Strike out Marvel and DC universes, of course he can't solo those.

The energy of DNA charge is Equalized to any other verses energy meaning non-corporal beings can also be attacked by whatever energy they cannot defend against with their intangibility. I shall also constantly update it after reading through what people post.

Masaru has all forms of Agumon (including Agumon BM) at his disposal. Go.



Weather said:


> Digimon



And not Digimon... yes I knew that would happen but me being stupid...

Verses so far...

Hyperion
Stephen King series
Tenchi Muyo
Gash Bell (Beats Masaru but not Shine Greymon)
Doctor Who (Reality Warpers/Time Manipulators for the lolz)
Manifold
Star Wars
Sailor Moon
Sonic (Both Game and Archie)
War Hammer 40K
Saint Seiya
Dark Stalkers
Devil Summoner/SMT/Persona
Shadow Hearts
Pokemon
Noein
Umineko
Higurashi
Slayers
JJBA
Ah! My Goddess
Project A-ko (A would-be porn verse, lol)
Cthlulu (Abomination's for the lulz)
Lexx
DBZ (Not Dragonball Story but after) (Note: Masaru is defeated but ShineGreymon isn't considering his durability and power).
Hellstar Remina
Mario (due to the show of power from Luma's and the Lumina, the Paper Marioverse takes it as well, though Mario Bros RPG verse does not considering it's weaker than the main and paper verses). 
MIB
Earthbound/Mother
Eternal Darkness
Bobobobobobobo (I think I got that shit right too )
Looney Tunes
Disney Cartoons
Xenogears
D&D


----------



## Weather (Oct 13, 2011)

Digimon


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 13, 2011)

Probably the Hyperion universe, if Daimon can't get past the Shrike.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 13, 2011)

Stephen King verse.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 13, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Stephen King verse.



What the hell? When?


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 13, 2011)

Have you _read_ the books?


----------



## Gomu (Oct 13, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> Have you _read_ the books?



No... but ok ok... Stephen King...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 13, 2011)

Gomu said:


> What the hell? When?



Single King novels can be multiversal.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 13, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Single King novels can be multiversal.



That's added to the list then. King must be a beast at making Abominations that rip through shit.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 13, 2011)

Gomu said:


> That's added to the list then. King must be a beast at making Abominations that rip through shit.



Well, Gan is omnipotent, so there's another reason why Masaru Daimon can't beat Stephen King verse.

Also Tenchi Muyo! verse. Kami Tenchi ftw.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 13, 2011)

jedijohn said:


> Well, Gan is omnipotent, so there's another reason why Masaru Daimon can't beat Stephen King verse.
> 
> Also Tenchi Muyo! verse. Kami Tenchi ftw.



Kami Tenchi is the most fucking retarded creation ever in my opinion

i mean is like giving to someone like Dan Hibiki  Shin Akuma and Serious Mr. Karate powers


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 13, 2011)

duoranger said:


> Kami Tenchi is the most fucking retarded creation ever in my opinion
> 
> i mean is like giving to someone like Dan Hibiki  Shin Akuma and Serious Mr. Karate powers



Which doesn't change the fact that he's omnipotent and thus Masaru Daimon can't defeat his verse.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 13, 2011)

The Chousin(Have atleast 10 Light Hawk Wings, can have more, Goddesses of the Multiverse), Zinv(Joined two universes together into one universe in the image of the creator and has 2 Light Hawk Wings), Idol(Zinv with 6 LHWs) Z with 5 LHWs(needs universal for just 2 out of 5 of his wings) and even Tenchi with 6 LHWS will stop Masaru,Kami Tenchi is not needed from Tenchi Muyo! not factoring their massively FTL feats. Saint Seiya has several universals of varying power who are also massively FTL. The HP Lovecraftverse cosmics. 

Masaru and Agumon curbed a universal so they're atleast mid to high universal. Various Universal+ characters especially with speed advantage would do it.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Oct 13, 2011)

Gash Bell verse


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 13, 2011)

Doctor Who and Manifoldverses, just as a guess


----------



## Nihilistic (Oct 13, 2011)

Why was this thread made? If he can only beat a universal who has no speed feats, he gets assraped by many fictions..


----------



## Gomu (Oct 13, 2011)

Nihilistic said:


> Why was this thread made? If he can only beat a universal who has no speed feats, he gets assraped by many fictions..



He has Mach 500 Reactions and Hypersonic+ Speed. He also has an aura durability that can tank Citybusting attacks and has durability that can tank planet level blows. Lol.


----------



## Nihilistic (Oct 13, 2011)

You do realize that when verses reach universals+, FTL is pretty common, right? You probably also know that at this point, the series are bound to have timefuckers, soulfuckers and mindfuckers of various calibers. 

Planet level blows.. Hahahaha.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 13, 2011)

Nihilistic said:


> You do realize that when verses reach universals+, FTL is pretty common, right? You probably also know that at this point, the series are bound to have timefuckers, soulfuckers and mindfuckers of various calibers.
> 
> Planet level blows.. Hahahaha.



Yeah, ok Nihil. If you don't like the thread, it's a simple matter of not posting in it, hm?


----------



## Kurou (Oct 13, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Gash Bell verse



lol wut        ?


----------



## Gomu (Oct 13, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> lol wut        ?



I'm going to look at some of the feats. It seems sound though, Gash and Clear Note have Hypersonic reactions, and have planet level power. Gash with his Golden Book power has Planet Level Destructive Potential, so yeah it's feasible.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 13, 2011)

he can take preacher


----------



## Gomu (Oct 13, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> he can take preacher



It's verses he cannot solo against, Lucianel.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 13, 2011)

Yggdrasil has got to be extremely low on the universal scale.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 13, 2011)

Gomu said:


> It's verses he cannot solo against, Lucianel.



oh...whoops


----------



## Gomu (Oct 13, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Yggdrasil has got to be extremely low on the universal scale.



He is a god and he is the most powerful being in the entire verse, that includes Belphemon who is also one of the higher tier of the Digiverse. He's Universal, deal with it.


----------



## Nihilistic (Oct 13, 2011)

Gomu said:


> Yeah, ok Nihil. If you don't like the thread, it's a simple matter of not posting in it, hm?



Is Digimon your first fiction? Because this thread sounds like wank gone wrong. You start with making MD vs Naruto, then vs Eva and now make a gigantic leap into the unknown by asking which fictions are stronger. Hint: a LOT of things are.

Let's start with Star Wars where he gets mindraped into a little girl.



Gomu said:


> He is a god and he is the most powerful being in the entire verse, that includes Belphemon who is also one of the higher tier of the Digiverse. He's Universal, deal with it.



Bloody hell, you don't even know Digimon...


----------



## Gomu (Oct 13, 2011)

Nihilistic said:


> Is Digimon your first fiction? Because this thread sounds like wank gone wrong. You start with making MD vs Naruto, then vs Eva and now make a gigantic leap into the unknown by asking which fictions are stronger. Hint: a LOT of things are.
> 
> Let's start with Star Wars where he gets mindraped into a little girl.
> 
> ...



Yes, Star Wars is stronger add a point to that. That's the point of the verse Nihil. Again, if you don't like it, leave, no ones keeping you here, and we don't want you in the thread if you don't wanna be. Common Sense?


----------



## Nihilistic (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll be doing that shortly. But first I'm leaving you a gift completely free of charge.



As far as I can tell, it's an excellent tier list of the whole verse. Do read it.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks got it. Anyhow, back to the votes, what else you guys got?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 13, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The Chousin(Have atleast 10 Light Hawk Wings, can have more, Goddesses of the Multiverse), Zinv(Joined two universes together into one universe in the image of the creator and has 2 Light Hawk Wings), Idol(Zinv with 6 LHWs) Z with 5 LHWs(needs universal for just 2 out of 5 of his wings) and even Tenchi with 6 LHWS will stop Masaru,Kami Tenchi is not needed from Tenchi Muyo! not factoring their massively FTL feats. Saint Seiya has several universals of varying power who are also massively FTL. The HP Lovecraftverse cosmics.
> 
> Masaru and Agumon curbed a universal so they're atleast mid to high universal. Various Universal+ characters especially with speed advantage would do it.



Never said Kami Tenchi was needed. I just went straight for the throat.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 13, 2011)

How about Sailor Moon...?


----------



## Gomu (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes. The starship for all skimpy magical girls in sailor fuku outfits. She can kick Masaru's ass as well. Thank you Dreamer.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 13, 2011)

Warhammer 40K should be another one then, since The God Emperor of Mankind beat Sailor Moon.

EDIT: and Saint Seiya since The God Emperor of Mankind lost to another in that verse...


----------



## Gomu (Oct 13, 2011)

Done. Placed them on the bench.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 13, 2011)

how about beating Jedah???


----------



## Gomu (Oct 13, 2011)

Dark Stalkers joins the bench.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 13, 2011)

Shin Megami Tensei/Persona


----------



## Gomu (Oct 13, 2011)

Yep. Persona whoops Masaru's ass without effort. Most protagonists are Multi-Dimensional.


----------



## Calamity (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone noticed this:


*Kaito Daimon.*
Doesn't he remind you of *Masaru Daimon*?





			
				Gomu said:
			
		

> Yep. Persona whoops Masaru's ass without effort. Most protagonists are Multi-Dimensional.


Going by Nocturne and Strange Journey, yes.

Checking the Persona route...
Except for Persona 1 and 2 since I haven't played them, the Persona 3 and 4 pale in comparison to Masaru unless they summon someone like...Lucifer. 
Or Mara. 

Now as for my choices:




I'm pretty sure you know which verses they belong to.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 14, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> Anyone noticed this:
> 
> 
> *Kaito Daimon.*
> ...



The largest scopes they have are city-busting, and I don't know Yubel's or the Crimson Dragon's destructive power, he has only been seen as support. I think that while yes Arceus has the firepower, I don't think he can stop him, as his durability is barely Planet Level... maybe, if anyone else can change my mind or you can find some proof towards it... Believe me I've tried Arceus in digimon, it didn't go over well.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 14, 2011)

He's not beating the Mario/Paperverse either.


----------



## Calamity (Oct 14, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> He's not beating the Mario/Paperverse either.



Hmmm. Who are the most powerful entities in Paperverse and what is the scope of their powers? Is "that force" from that series?

Well, I realize most would have seen this video by now but doesn't hurt to post it again.


----------



## Bowser (Oct 14, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> Hmmm. Who are the most powerful entities in Paperverse and what is the scope of their powers? Is "that force" from that series?
> 
> Well, I realize most would have seen this video by now but doesn't hurt to post it again.



Feat wise it's Super Dimentio who has an auto-invulnerablity shield that can tank multiverse busting attacks and a multiverse busting/recreating move called The Void as well many broken abilities such as:

Dimensions creation/manipulation/destruction, illusions, duplication (he litteraly create hundreds of clones of himself), Mass BFR, fate manipulation (require prep), mind control, "shift" the current universe/dimension into an inescapable dimension where he is 256 times stronger and the ability to multiverse bust even after being disintegrated (seriously even after being killed, his attack was still destroying the Mario multiverse) and can be only harmed by one thing: The power of Love on a multiversal scale


----------



## Calamity (Oct 14, 2011)

Solidfalcon said:


> Feat wise it's Super Dimentio who has an auto-invulnerablity shield that can tank multiverse busting attacks and a multiverse busting/recreating move called The Void as well many broken abilities such as:
> 
> Dimensions creation/manipulation/destruction, illusions, duplication (he litteraly create hundreds of clones of himself), Mass BFR, fate manipulation (require prep), mind control, "shift" the current universe/dimension into an inescapable dimension where he is 256 times stronger and the ability to multiverse bust even after being disintegrated (seriously even after being killed, his attack was still destroying the Mario multiverse) and can be only harmed by one thing: The power of Love on a multiversal scale



Damn, that's powerful and overkill for this thread. Does normal Marioverse have something that can bring universals down?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 14, 2011)

Gomu said:


> The largest scopes they have are city-busting, and I don't know Yubel's or the Crimson Dragon's destructive power, he has only been seen as support. I think that while yes Arceus has the firepower, I don't think he can stop him, as his durability is barely Planet Level... maybe, if anyone else can change my mind or you can find some proof towards it... Believe me I've tried Arceus in digimon, it didn't go over well.



Yu-gi-oh verse has numerous methods of soul/mind fuck and an entire group that could travel through time and erase people from existence. That's not to mention the reality warpers. Yeah serious underestimation of Yu-gi-oh verse there and they cap at star level, not city level. Haven't you watched 5Ds?

Palkia and Dialga destroy him through their time and space h4x


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Oct 14, 2011)

Mewtwo can mindfuck him. He has shown no resistance to that.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 14, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Mewtwo can mindfuck him. He has shown no resistance to that.



Don't forget Mew and the numerous other pshycic types that could do the same.

He could also end up soulfucked by Ghost types which he can't do anything against because they are intangible.


----------



## Bowser (Oct 14, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> Damn, that's powerful and overkill for this thread. Does normal Marioverse have something that can bring universals down?


Maybe the Lumas considering that they destroyed an universe busting black hole and recreated the whole universe:
Link removed


----------



## Calamity (Oct 14, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Mewtwo can mindfuck him. He has shown no resistance to that.



What was Mewtwo's best speedfeat again?


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Oct 14, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> What was Mewtwo's best speedfeat again?



What was Marcus best speed feat because he's average human at best. He may have good reactions, but that doesn't account for his speed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 14, 2011)

Umineko/Higurashi is another.


----------



## Calamity (Oct 14, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> What was Marcus best speed feat because he's average human at best. He may have good reactions, but that doesn't account for his speed.



Are you sure you read the OP before commenting? 
 There's a certain element specified by the OP you're not considering at all.


----------



## Calamity (Oct 14, 2011)

Slayers-verse.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 14, 2011)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 14, 2011)

Final Fantasy verse
Shadow hearts verse


----------



## Calamity (Oct 14, 2011)

Teletubbiesverse.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 14, 2011)

Ah My Goddess-verse FTW?


----------



## Gomu (Oct 14, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> Teletubbiesverse.



Fuck no...



Shooting burst stream said:


> Final Fantasy verse
> Shadow hearts verse



For Final Fantasy you have to give the specific verses, not alot of them can actually take on Masaru, so give me the specific verses and I will say yay or nay.



Shooting burst stream said:


> *Yu-gi-oh verse has numerous methods of soul/mind fuck and an entire group that could travel through time and erase people from existence. That's not to mention the reality warpers. Yeah serious underestimation of Yu-gi-oh verse there and they cap at star level, not city level. Haven't you watched 5Ds?*
> 
> Palkia and Dialga destroy him through their time and space h4x



Yes, however, you're forgetting, all the characters are either bullet timers or peak human level individuals. Would they be fast enough to strike Masaru/Agumon Digivolutions fast enough that they would be a thread, especially when Masaru has one of the fastest things their world has ever seen backing him up (ShineGreymon if it gets too hard). Taking into the account that Masaru can just destroy their world in one punch and they wouldn't have anything to actually act on after that, makes this much more difficult for them. Lets not forget that there aren't many Crimson Dragon feats, and the fastest creature we have seen from any Yu-Gi-Oh show was Blue Eyes against Bakura's creature, but Blue Eyes is only City-Busting power at best.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Oct 14, 2011)

Gomu said:


> Fuck no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No just no.

And he's not beating Zorc or Winged Dragon of Ra in phoenix form


----------



## Weather (Oct 14, 2011)

What's Masaru speed?

I've seen ones that say Massively Hypersonic and others that he is much slower.

So... what?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 15, 2011)

Just wondering is there such a thing as a *jobbing aura* from Masaru Daimon...not sure if thats the proper term...


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Weather said:


> What's Masaru speed?
> 
> I've seen ones that say Massively Hypersonic and others that he is much slower.
> 
> So... what?



Massively Hypersonic here is 1000 Mach, he's only 500 Mach so he's Hypersonic+.



DarkLord Omega said:


> No just no.
> 
> And he's not beating Zorc or Winged Dragon of Ra in phoenix form



Gimme the feats that say they are able to tank a universe level hit or attack at massively hypersonic speed or I just can't allow it, you have to show the feats.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Oct 15, 2011)

Give me feats that he's able to not be turned into stone or him beating someone who is immortal when in phoenix form that is capable of burning him down.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

The powers of that verse are equalized. Meaning, that him using DNA charge nullifies the power of that technique, so if he punches Ra, he's not regenerating from it like it's nothing it will destroy him in one blow. Masaru also reacts faster than them, until I see a quantifiable speed feat.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2011)

Gomu said:


> Continued from here...
> 
> Strike out Marvel and DC universes, of course he can't solo those.
> 
> ...






> Verses so far...
> 
> *Hyperion
> Stephen King series
> ...



Bolded are the no-no's.

The top and high tiers in SMT (which includes Persona and Devil Survivor and Devil Summoner as well as Digital Devil Saga) would not even waste their time.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Fang said:


> Bolded are the no-no's.
> 
> The top and high tiers in SMT (which includes Persona and Devil Survivor and Devil Summoner as well as Digital Devil Saga) would not even waste their time.



Um... this is what he can't defeat... so what are you talking about?


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2011)

I have no idea what your talking about


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Oct 15, 2011)

Gomu said:


> *The powers of that verse are equalized*. Meaning, that him using DNA charge nullifies the power of that technique, so if he punches Ra, he's not regenerating from it like it's nothing it will destroy him in one blow. Masaru also reacts faster than them, until I see a quantifiable speed feat.



How the fuck is that going to make him survive being burned to death by Ra?


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> How the fuck is that going to make him survive being burned to death by Ra?



Because, he is a planet level individual in durability and can tank attacks from two Mega Level digimon at the same time MachGaogamon and Rosemon. And they would fuck the shit out of Ra if he wasn't a Phoenix.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Oct 15, 2011)

Gomu said:


> Because, he is a *planet level* individual in durability and can *tank* attacks from two Mega Level digimon at the same time MachGaogamon and Rosemon. And they would fuck the shit out of Ra if he wasn't a Phoenix.



Who told you this lie?  

Besides Craniummon who else he tanked?


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Cranium Money can fucking hold up a god damn planet. The planet feat was shortly after the battles with some of the Royal Knights. He also has tanked two attacks with his DNA charge aura with neither hurting him. Do you get the picture, he's planet level. Deal with it.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 15, 2011)

Dungeon & Dragons.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Oct 15, 2011)

Gomu said:


> Cranium Money can fucking hold up a god damn planet. The planet feat was shortly after the battles with some of the Royal Knights. He also has tanked two attacks with his DNA charge aura with neither hurting him. Do you get the picture, he's planet level. Deal with it.



I ain't dealing with it because he's mother fucking HUMAN! Stop wanking him. The fact that he can still be hurt means that he ain't no planet level.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> I ain't dealing with it because he's mother fucking HUMAN! Stop wanking him. The fact that he can still be hurt means that he ain't no planet level.



OK want to know why that makes no sense at all. Because most of the manga we talk about in the OBD are about humans, even if they are superhuman (like Daimon and his father, who also had the strength to take on a spar with BanchouLeomon for hours). So what you're saying makes no sense, he is Planet Level in durability based on feats, based on his ability to tank attacks from a Mega Level Royal Knight, and get up with nothing adverse about his pain, he can take on a genetically enhanced human who can change himself into a digimon and even defeat him. He also has Rize/Shine Greymon so that doesn't really matter either.

Stop wanking Yu-Gi-Oh, as you can see, I've said many of the verses that have been posted have been able to beat him. Even a verse where humans are nothing but normal unless supernaturally powered (Stephen King Verse). Again, if it makes you angry don't post, but Yu-Gi-Oh until I see some feats is not on the list. Him being a Phoenix means nothing if the powers which can kill him are equalized for the other verse, and all you are doing is just making yourself look bad.

If you go to my earlier threads, we discussed how strong Daimon was he even took on Craniamon and destroyed his shield causing the cracks that were on it and breaking through it taking the same attacks Shine Greymon had to in order to defeat him did I mention he is one of the best close-combat Royal Knights, everyone agreed that he was that strong and even I was surprised to hear it. It's all about feats.

I keep saying if you don't like the thread leave, so...


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Oct 15, 2011)

This thread was done the wrong way round.

You really should have made a thread looking for the strongest verse he can beat, rather than a list of ones he can't beat which could, theoretically be infinitely long. :/


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

That makes it better, because people can always post a new universe each time.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 15, 2011)

Go... Project-Ako!


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Oct 15, 2011)

Fang, read the thread title, and then read the lists of verses again. You will see your mistake


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 15, 2011)

The Cthulhu Mythos stomps him effortlessly.

Doubt he's beating the Lexxverse either with the stats that were mentioned before.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> The Cthulhu Mythos stomps him effortlessly.
> 
> Doubt he's beating the Lexxverse either with the stats that were mentioned before.



Yep, Cthulu is a fucking reality warping demonic god. Lexxverse, let me see some of their feats? Never heard of em is all.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 15, 2011)

Gomu said:


> Lexxverse, let me see some of their feats? Never heard of em is all.



Mantrid is all they need. He uses flying robotic arms that replicate themselves with nanotechnology. They turned over half of the universe into more of themselves before he was defeated.

He just has to crush Daimon with a solar system's worth of them moving at massively FTL speeds. Planet level durability isn't stopping that.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Mantrid is all they need. He uses flying robotic arms that replicate themselves with nanotechnology. They turned over half of the universe into more of themselves before he was defeated.
> 
> He just has to crush Daimon with a solar system's worth of them moving at massively FTL speeds. Planet level durability isn't stopping that.




OK then, if anyone disagrees just tell me and I will review it, but for now Lexx is on the list.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 15, 2011)

While we're on the subject of obscure verses, can he beat ?


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 15, 2011)

Add Bastard!! to the list.


----------



## Light (Oct 15, 2011)

Was Dbz already mentioned?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 15, 2011)

Men In Black verse.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Drayden said:


> Was Dbz already mentioned?



He has Shine Greymon with him, and though ShineGreymon doesn't have Massively Hypersonic speed, he does have the durability to tank many attacks from DBZers, even Buu who is only Multi planet level. So he does win, but only because ShineGreymon saves his ass, and because he has enough durability to tank the attacks of the Z fighters and the strongest villain.



Charcan said:


> Men In Black verse.



Proof on that one.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 15, 2011)

Gomu said:


> Proof on that one.



[YOUTUBE]LyzIau5dBao[/YOUTUBE]





			
				Script said:
			
		

> FROM THE MIDDLE OF THE MILKY WAY
> 
> Our solar system is just a few blips of light in a vast star field.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 15, 2011)

He gets stomped by the Marioverse, as pointed out before, so how about the Sonicverse?


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Charcan said:


> [YOUTUBE]LyzIau5dBao[/YOUTUBE]



That only shows that we have multiple universes, that says nothing of the powers as they haven't shown any feats of what they can or cannot do to universes. The largest feat they have "talked about" is the fact that earth could of been destroyed, and I can take that feat, but I don't see any other feats.


----------



## Light (Oct 15, 2011)

Gomu said:


> He has Shine Greymon with him, and though ShineGreymon doesn't have Massively Hypersonic speed, he does have the durability to tank many attacks from DBZers, even Buu who is only Multi planet level. So he does win, but only because ShineGreymon saves his ass, and because he has enough durability to tank the attacks of the Z fighters and the strongest villain.
> 
> 
> 
> Proof on that one.



Yeah but Buu can just keep regening


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 15, 2011)

That alien is bigger than, and has possesion of, multiple universes, what the hell are you talking about Gomu. A universe busting attack is just going to tickle it. It's just common sense.

Also as far as a single of the alien civilizations contained in a single of those universes, a FTL ship smaller than a house pet could destroy multiple planets in the opening of MIB 2.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 15, 2011)

I am seriously doubting that he's winning against DB. Someone with only planet level durability isn't winning against a verse with a shitton of planet busters that can just keep spamming them. Especially if he's at a speed disadvantage or lacks hax.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Drayden said:


> Yeah but Buu can just keep regening



Yeah, but he doesn't have universal durability though, we don't know how much he can regenerate from. Yes, he can regenerate from planet busting attacks, but we don't know any feats of him regenerating from things like the sun, plus, he got destroyed by having each one of his cells destroyed by a Super Spirit Bomb. So no, he doesn't take that considering, Shine Greymon and Masaru are Universe level in destructive potential.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> I am seriously doubting that he's winning against DB. Someone with only planet level durability isn't winning against a verse with a shitton of planet busters that can just keep spamming them.



Read the OP, he has ShineGreymon with him. ShineGreymon is Universe level.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Charcan said:


> That alien is bigger than, and has possesion of, multiple universes, what the hell are you talking about Gomu. A universe busting attack is just going to tickle it. It's just common sense.
> 
> Also as far as a single of the alien civilizations contained in a single of those universes, a ship smaller than a house pet could destroy multiple planets in the opening of MIB 2.



OK then, sure MIB takes it since you place it that way. Don't forget however that ShineGreymon is with him, he's universe level in durability.



Eldritch Sukima said:


> He gets stomped by the Marioverse, as pointed out before, so how about the Sonicverse?



Sonicverse (both Archie and game) because of Solaris being able to reality warp and time manipulate (he can go back in time and destroy Masaru effectively).


----------



## Light (Oct 15, 2011)

How is Shinegreymon universal


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 15, 2011)

How's his/their resistance to mindfuck?


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 15, 2011)

What the fuck. If he's universal in durability then how the hell is Sailor Moon, WH40K, Star Wars and others winning against him unless he's vulnerable to their hax?


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Drayden said:


> How is Shinegreymon universal



Survived attacks from the universes god and most powerful creature, Yggdrasil. Who is effectively able to destroy both the human and digital world.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Oct 15, 2011)

Shine Greymon isn't universal, he's mountain level roughly. Shine Greymon Burst Mode is planetary level at best. 

Masaru is the universal threat here. He punched out Yggdrasil, one of the Digital World's Gods, who was going to remove the human's universe from existence after the Royal Knights turned on him.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> What the fuck. If he's universal in durability then how the hell is Sailor Moon, WH40K, Star Wars and others winning against him unless he's vulnerable to their hax?



Because they are also FTL and have weapons of tremendous power especially with WH40K's God of Mankind. Star Wars has shown universe feats and is also FTL with various devices and ships not to mention the force powers.



Kanade Tachibana said:


> Shine Greymon isn't universal, he's mountain level roughly. Shine Greymon Burst Mode is planetary level at best.
> 
> Masaru is the universal threat here. He punched out Yggdrasil, one of the Digital World's Gods, who was going to remove the human's universe form existence after the Royal Knights turned on him.



He took attacks from Yggdrasil Kanade, we've been over this...



Eldritch Sukima said:


> How's his/their resistance to mindfuck?



Both of them have incredibly strong wills, so it depends on the character doing the mind-fucking.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 15, 2011)

Gomu said:


> Because they are also FTL and have weapons of tremendous power especially with WH40K's God of Mankind. *Star Wars has shown universe feats* and is also FTL with various devices and ships not to mention the force powers.



What the fuck? No it hasn't.

And what Kanade mentioned doesn't imply universal durability.


----------



## Light (Oct 15, 2011)

....Masaru goes down to dbz


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> What the fuck? No it hasn't.
> 
> And what Kanade mentioned doesn't imply universal durability.



Oh sorry Kanade, I wasn't reading clearly because I'm going through all the other posts my bad. Yeah, he is because he helped Masaru in taking down Yggdrasil as well and had actually damaged him himself to, especially when Agumon had his own burst mode and went straight through Yggdrasil with no effort. That's why.



Drayden said:


> ....Masaru goes down to dbz



I posted that already, Drayden. Shinegreymon survives the endeavor due to his durability, thus it doesn't take down the duo.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 15, 2011)

Gomu said:


> Both of them have incredibly strong wills, so it depends on the character doing the mind-fucking.



Any feats of note? Otherwise I'm pretty sure he's boned against Eternal Darkness or Earthbound.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Oct 15, 2011)

Gomu said:


> He took attacks from Yggdrasil Kanade, we've been over this...



He never tanked a universal attack though. 



Nevermind said:


> And what Kanade mentioned doesn't imply universal durability.



I don't know where he got universal durability from. He has tanked punches from Craniummon, who could lift planets, which would put him at planetary durability though.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Oct 15, 2011)

Drayden said:


> ....Masaru goes down to dbz



He could brush off their attacks. The same can't be said for the other way around.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 15, 2011)

How is he brushing off multiples on multiples of planet busting++ attacks by over a dozen planet busters, especially when he's slower than them?


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Any feats of note? Otherwise I'm pretty sure he's boned against Eternal Darkness or Earthbound.



No feats of note, and yeah Giygas would destroy them both. Feats of Eternal Darkness then I'll post it up.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> How is he brushing off multiples on multiples of planet busting++ attacks by over a dozen planet busters, especially when he's slower than them?



Because a dozen planet busters doesn't equal a universe destroyer.



Kanade Tachibana said:


> He could brush off their attacks. The same can't be said for the other way around.



They also have the ability to fly however, which makes them that much more of a nuisance for him, and they are faster than him, they are taking him down.


----------



## Light (Oct 15, 2011)

Kanade Tachibana said:


> He could brush off their attacks. The same can't be said for the other way around.



Masaru can't hit a verse full of planet busters at the same time. He may be universal in strength, but not durability. And that universal strength means shit if he's not touching anyone.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Drayden said:


> Masaru can't hit a verse full of planet busters at the same time. He may be universal in strength, but not durability. And that universal strength means shit if he's not touching anyone.



He has Shinegreymon with him Drayden...

one

I know people are going to bitch about me posting from the wiki, but I don't really care right now...


----------



## Light (Oct 15, 2011)

And Shinegreymon is not universal


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 15, 2011)

You have not proven that Shinegreymon has universal durability.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Oct 15, 2011)

I guess Masaru does lack the speed to hang with DBZ high tiers. He sadly loses then.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 15, 2011)

Gomu said:


> No feats of note, and yeah Giygas would destroy them both. Feats of Eternal Darkness then I'll post it up.



Eternal Darkness is basically a watered down Cthulhu Mythos. The power of the Ancients are largely unquantified, but each of the lesser ones is at least a planetary threat. Xel'lotath's powers revolve entirely around insanity, so if there aren't any mental resistance feats of note I'm thinking Daimon gets mind raped.

Although even without the whole mindfuck business Mantorok is arguably multiversal with most of its power sealed, depending on how one interprets the timeline fusion.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9in_TjkfDW0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

The best I could find on youtube, and it's on Agumon, though he goes Burst Mode, in which Shine Greymon can potentially use the same amount of power.

Wait, found a better one.


----------



## Light (Oct 15, 2011)

Agumon BM is leagues above Shinegreymon


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Drayden said:


> Agumon BM is leagues above Shinegreymon



Yes, it's why he's qualified as ShineGreymon.


----------



## Light (Oct 15, 2011)

What?**


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Drayden said:


> What?**



If that's the power that Agumon can use in his rookie form, than he can possibly use the power in any other form, not just Rookie, so I stationed him as ShineGreymon instead of Agumon Burst, because he could probably use the same feat. And just so everyone knows, I'm going to change the OP to that respective tone.


----------



## Light (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm almost positive that his rookie form in BM is stronger than any other version of him


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Drayden said:


> I'm almost positive that his rookie form in BM is stronger than any other version of him



That's why I said it qualifies as ShineGreymon...


----------



## Light (Oct 15, 2011)

No it doesn't. IIRC Agumon burst mode can do things Shinegreymon can't.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Drayden said:


> No it doesn't. IIRC Agumon burst mode can do things Shinegreymon can't.



But why are you fighting about something that is going to destroy your favorite verse?


----------



## Light (Oct 15, 2011)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Drayden said:


> What are you talking about?



Agumon BM is still a universe destroyer and has durability to survive many planetbuster attacks so...


----------



## Light (Oct 15, 2011)

We were talking about Shinegreymon BM


----------



## Gomu (Oct 15, 2011)

Drayden said:


> We were talking about Shinegreymon BM



I said any form of Agumon, so anything I said from the getgo then changes to Agumon BM, since you don't take Agumon's power-up + Shine Greymon.


----------



## Light (Oct 15, 2011)

So Agumon BM is with Masaru in this fight now?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 15, 2011)

Doesn't Masaru lose if he's dead? Not sure why the discussion is branching off this way if DBZ can beat him.


----------



## The Ninth Warlord (Oct 15, 2011)

Bobobobobobobo-verse


----------



## Solrac (Oct 16, 2011)

how about spongebob-verse?


----------



## Gomu (Oct 16, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Doesn't Masaru lose if he's dead? Not sure why the discussion is branching off this way if DBZ can beat him.



Because Agumon BM is with him, I said if the two factors arise where Masaru would die than add in Agumon to make the battle much more interesting.



Asassin said:


> how about spongebob-verse?



Lolno.



The Ninth Warlord said:


> Bobobobobobobo-verse



Gag Verse wins.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 16, 2011)

awww man...

ed edd eddy verse?


----------



## Gomu (Oct 16, 2011)

Asassin said:


> awww man...
> 
> ed edd eddy verse?



Neither of the verses you're mentioning have shown any really good toon force abilities because I know what you're getting at.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 16, 2011)

Gomu said:


> Neither of the verses you're mentioning have shown any really good toon force abilities because I know what you're getting at.



ooh.... i see... those two are extremely low on the toonforce scale like the simpsons and family guy (excluding cutaway gags) right?


----------



## Gomu (Oct 16, 2011)

Asassin said:


> ooh.... i see... those two are extremely low on the toonforce scale like the simpsons and family guy (excluding cutaway gags) right?



Right, things like Mickey Mouse (without the KH and KH 2 References), Looney Tunes, etc. Are more powerful, in fact I'm placing them up.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 16, 2011)

Gomu said:


> Right, things like Mickey Mouse (without the KH and KH 2 References), Looney Tunes, etc. Are more powerful, in fact I'm placing them up.



yeah mickey and bugs are pretty damn god-tier.

when it comes to toonforce at the very least. 

and yeah mickey in the (italian) comic books as I have heard is an absolute frickin' beast.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 16, 2011)

D&D most probably wins with all its deities.

What about Dragonlance verse, is it much weaker than D&D? Or Xenosaga?


----------



## Gomu (Oct 16, 2011)

Dragonlance is basically a weaker version of D&D so no.


----------



## Calamity (Oct 16, 2011)

Gomu said:


> Right, things like Mickey Mouse (without the KH and KH 2 References), Looney Tunes, etc. Are more powerful, in fact I'm placing them up.



How are they more "*powerful*" than him? By taking into account gag feats/4th wall breaking? 

And yeah, IIRC, the universal stuff comes from the fact that Yggdrasil, the master computer who hosts the entire Digimon universe in the Savers continuity and is the leader of the Royal Knights was effortlessly KO'd by Masaru.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 16, 2011)

Any consensus on whether or not the Sonicverse beats him?


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Oct 16, 2011)

Sonicverse def beats him no questions ask


----------



## Gomu (Oct 16, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Sonicverse def beats him no questions ask



I said yes because of Solaris, Dark Gaia and all of those entities and such in the later games are able to warp reality and things like that so yes, I placed it already.


----------



## The Ninth Warlord (Oct 16, 2011)

Gomu said:


> Neither of the verses you're mentioning have shown any really good toon force abilities because I know what you're getting at.



Bobobo are all reality warpers.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 16, 2011)

The Ninth Warlord said:


> Bobobo are all reality warpers.



I placed that already, and you gotta say it correctly, or it doesn't sound as nice. Bobobobo-bobo-bobo.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 16, 2011)

The Ninth Warlord said:


> Bobobo are all reality warpers.



he meant to say spongebob and ed edd eddy.... both of which verses are ridiculously low-tier as far as toonforce universes go and are only a notch above say... simpsons-verse and family guy-verse.


----------

